# New Purchase - Citizen



## jhf (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi all, new to this forum. Just purchesed a Citizen Automatic 200m Divers watch from RLT Watches - very happy with the watch and service. Found the rubber strap too restrictive, have replaced with a NATO type - didnt realise there were alternative straps (Rhino, ZULU etc, may in time try them - thanks to the forum). Have owned SEIKO watches in the past - first time with a Citizen, there dosnt seem to be much difference between either make, possibly Seiko more robust, better finished (longer lasting), time (no pun!) will tell. Could fancy a Seiko "Monster" as my next purchase - RLT dont seem to be selling them at this moment! presume they will be available later - any thoughts on the above watch (or alternative shops).


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome :rltb:

I know nothing about the Monster, but others will be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi jhf & welcome to :rlt: - You'll find people here LOVE to look at pics (i'd rather look at a pic of an actress than read a description of her!) - So asuming you have a camera get some pics up for us to look at (doesn't have to be anything fancy though fancy pics do get extra brownie points :lol - As to your next purchase have a look at the Seiko Prospex divers like the Samurai which is quite a fav round here ...

Paul


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I like the fact that I can hand wind my Citizen's, something you can't do with (most?) Seiko movements.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

monsters are cool......i've been banned for going on about them :lol: .......so im only able to metion words....

orange

lumpy

orange rhino or nato....looks cool on either

oh, and roy now does a nato in orange

so key words are orange, lumpy, rhino


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> monsters are cool......i've been banned for going on about them :lol: .......so im only able to metion words....
> 
> orange
> 
> ...


Someone mention ORANGE? :naughty:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rev said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > monsters are cool......i've been banned for going on about them :lol: .......so im only able to metion words....
> ...


oh ****....that be me then :lol:

just cant help myself :lol:

orange


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

ORANGE!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


>


 :lol: how long did it take you to find that phil? :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

About 0.08 seconds


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> About 0.08 seconds


 :lol:


----------

